# Fewer vans in Spain?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We think there are fewer vans in Spain this year. We have noticed that on the main roads and at Shopping Centres we don't seem to see as many as in recent years. The camp sites do seem quite busy though.

What do others think? Alan.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Probably some were put off by last winters weather


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

PeterandLinda said:


> Probably some were put off by last winters weather[/quote
> 
> I will second that. We were there last / this winter and the weather was putting a few off (not us).
> 
> ...


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

We are in Calpe at the moment after a week in Benicassim. Bonterra Park was only just over half full and mostly Dutch ad Germans. Even the man who delivers oranges was saying how quiet it was.

Here in Calpe site is about 75% full but hardly any Brits.

Last winter both sites were full but that was in January - perhaps people will come out later.

Lovely day here today 19 degrees and very sunny.

Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bonterra PARK*



Zube said:


> We are in Calpe at the moment after a week in Benicassim. Bonterra Park was only just over half full and mostly Dutch ad Germans. Even the man who delivers oranges was saying how quiet it was.
> 
> Here in Calpe site is about 75% full but hardly any Brits.
> 
> ...


We were are Bonterra park in January this year. It was not that busy then.

TM


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

erneboy said:


> We think there are fewer vans in Spain this year. We have noticed that on the main roads and at Shopping Centres we don't seem to see as many as in recent years. The camp sites do seem quite busy though.
> 
> What do others think? Alan.


hi erneboy what site are you on we are meeting up with friends for a couple of months at vinaros they said its quite there only half full.jud


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are at Spaetzlefritz, just inland from Vinaros. It's in the DB on here. Mostly it's German vans which come here. We are friendly with the owners here so stay long term. My guess is that since the end of October it's about two thirds down on last year. We visited Andy (Inkey) at Vinaros a few weeks back and their site was quite busy then, Alan.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Cabopino is almost full and quite a few Brits here.

Pete 8)


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We are at El Masnou, Barcelona and we are the only Brits on site. When we arrived 22 Dec there were only 4 vans in total, us, 2 Italian and 1 Brazilian, Christmas Day Italy must have emptied out because they are all here! It is absolutely packed full. We have spotted one German and one Dutch. Apparently they are here until 6 Jan. This site doesn't take ACSI or Camping Cheques so I didn't expect to see many Brits or Dutch. We need to be in Barcelona for a few months so it suits us OK but I do miss the little orange man at Bonterra Park which is where we usually would be.
Didn't see many Brits on way down on 20 Dec. Perhaps they all got snowed in and will all be under way in January.
Sal


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bah! you softies swaning around in spain in the sun, thats not proper motorhoming. You need to spend christmas thawing out your frozen pipes for 3 days to get water, dragging your water carrier across the snow to the one working tap in cumbria and then crashing your bike in on the icy roads. Thats a proper motorhoming holiday.

Having said all that if someone sends a chinook we will happily join you as we cant drive out of here anyway!

Enjoy Spain whil you can I here the snows coming your way!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Look at all the fun you could have had here.
Snowmen, roads and transport at a standstill.
Burst water pipes by the thousands.

Gosh what you have missed. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Look at all the fun you could have had here.
> Snowmen, roads and transport at a standstill.
> Burst water pipes by the thousands.
> 
> ...


Yes and if you have oil heating at home your probably saving a fortune. its about £2000 a litre now I think.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

We are of to Spain, tunnel booked for the 3rd Jan, booked with the C&CC rally at La Manga from  the 11th to 25th Jan, then we move to Almafra until 16th Feb returning home on the 
28th Feb.

Nothing planed between the rally dates yet, it depend on the weather if we spend some time in France.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I,m in Benidorm at minute, the main sites all have spaces but are half to three quarters full and as usual all the best pitches are taken, it usually fills up in Jan here, However the weather was lousy last Jan and that may have put some folk off. The weather has been glorious since Christmas eve but was patchy for the previous two weeks.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> We are at El Masnou, Barcelona and we are the only Brits on site. When we arrived 22 Dec there were only 4 vans in total, us, 2 Italian and 1 Brazilian, Christmas Day Italy must have emptied out because they are all here! It is absolutely packed full. We have spotted one German and one Dutch. Apparently they are here until 6 Jan. This site doesn't take ACSI or Camping Cheques so I didn't expect to see many Brits or Dutch. We need to be in Barcelona for a few months so it suits us OK but I do miss the little orange man at Bonterra Park which is where we usually would be.
> Didn't see many Brits on way down on 20 Dec. Perhaps they all got snowed in and will all be under way in January.
> Sal


Even the orange man was wondering where everyone was!! Lovely oranges still onle 4 euros for 5kg

Sue


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I agree there are fewer UK vans this year. Also there are not so many vans from other countries. I am down at La Marina as my dog likes to run on the soft sand dunes so I visit here just for a couple of days once a month. I have met up with another Brit who usually stays here for a couple of months every winter and he said the same. The other brits are in a group of 6 at north La Marina El Pinet playa. I am at the other end in one of the car parks but will move later to Pinet . I thought maybe some had gone to campsites over christmas but reading this topic it seems not. The Spanish have yet to learn how to make MH'rs welcome in their country maybe that's got something to do with it however it has been a lot warmer here than in France or the UK. so still worth coming here for the winter months. Maybe the aires that are springing up like Odisea and the ones at Murcia and Alfaz are where folks are going as its probably worth 200euros per month to get electric, WiFi hot shower etc.I must Tel Ruben and see what he thinks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Ken. I also think there are fewer on the N340. It's not a road we use a lot but when we go shopping we are on there for a few kilometers and we used to see loads of vans, now only a few. I think it must be a combination of factors. Money, weather last year and in Europe now combined with a general lack of cash? If you loose a few percentage points to each of those factors the quantity soon diminishes noticeably, Alan.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

In my last post I said the site was packed full with Italians. I was wrong! They are still coming in. I don't believe the places they are squeezing these vans into. I haven't even gone out for a walk today it is too much fun to watch all the comings and goings.
I attach a photo of the EHU box in front of my pitch. I took that yesterday before they added 6 more vans on. The guy from the office just comes and adds extensions. I hate to think what will happen when it rains - which is forecast later in the week! Meantime because the EHU box is opposite my van I still have an empty place opposite but the way they are piling them in it mighn't be empty long. Not that it is a pitch and not that we would be able to pull out if we wanted to but..... what a hoot! The CC would be having a fit. I love Italians. I worked in Florence when I was young and it is just great listening to them all. I think it must be a club having a rally.
Sal


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It started like this 2 years ago when the Euro became rubbish and the trouble is the Campsites might be full but people are not spending money in the Entertainment at night and so many clubs and wine bars are going under.
2 years ago we never saw another Motorhome on the roads only at the service Stations at night.
Im in heaven again reading where you all are as I visited all the names mentioned I adore spain.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I am with barryd on this one all you softies going to Spain for the winter,we have come to the uk for the snow ice and now fog.We were out all day Christmas day,when we got back to the camper it was 1.1 inside and I can report that the Truma boiler dump valve works very well.This is real camping.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Sal
Typical of the continentals, dont worry till it all fails then quick wave of the hand when its all working again. We brits worry too much? 

Mavis you are correct things started with the exchange rate but I think its quieter this year than I have seen since I have lived here. 

I commented only the other day how quiet the shopping centre Habanares in Torrevieja was , My Spanish friend said blame Zapatero for not providing jobs for the young Spanish people so they have no money to spend. However Media Mart was buzzing with them on Monday and I expect they will come out in a months time for the sales. 

Ernie
I have not been to where you are at the Resteraunt/Aire but its somewhere I plan to visit in the future.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

hogan said:


> I am with barryd on this one all you softies going to Spain for the winter,we have come to the uk for the snow ice and now fog.We were out all day Christmas day,when we got back to the camper it was 1.1 inside and I can report that the Truma boiler dump valve works very well.This is real camping.


Too right! It was -14 I think one night. were we cold? No.


----------



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

I,m with Hogan and BarryD on this one...having just returned from a Christmas trip to very snowy Melrose.

On Christmas Eve the memory foam topper on the over cab bed was so cold it was like lying on a board. 

I slept warmly below and cuddled the dog instead....


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*fair weather campers*



barryd said:


> Bah! you softies swaning around in spain in the sun, thats not proper motorhoming. You need to spend christmas thawing out your frozen pipes for 3 days to get water, dragging your water carrier across the snow to the one working tap in cumbria and then crashing your bike in on the icy roads. Thats a proper motorhoming holiday.
> 
> Having said all that if someone sends a chinook we will happily join you as we cant drive out of here anyway!
> 
> Enjoy Spain whil you can I here the snows coming your way!


 :lol: hi barryd thanks for that me and the wife had a good laugh at that brought back memories we are softies to. we have to go to Spain this time of the year to keep the blood flowing at our age :lol:. jud


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: fair weather campers*

Much of Europe is in recession

All of our Austrian ski resorts are down on previous years


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We are in Tenerife and the story is a bit different here. There were quite a few vans on the ferry from Portimoa though I don't know about comparatives on previous yeras.
Tourism is up nearly 10% on last year, month on month.
People who were trying to sell apartments have started to get viewings for the first time in two years...
Where the island was largely German and Brits (North & South respectively) there are a number of other nationalities buying and visiting this year. Mostly Italian, Belgian and Scandinavian.
Something is happening here at least!

Patrick


----------

